# What tractor project are you currently eyeing?



## Hoodoo Valley

Just wondering what projects you all have lined out for your next tractor involved projects? Right now, the 990 is sitting idle in the shed, awaiting a new grill, but one day, we have some trees that want to move to a low spot in my field and lay down for being cut up into firewood. So what are you all topping off your fuel tanks for?


----------



## kau

Painting is my next large task on my project. Was a field sitter for quite some time and despite us not getting much vehicle rust the surface rust is pretty bad.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

kau said:


> Painting is my next large task on my project. Was a field sitter for quite some time and despite us not getting much vehicle rust the surface rust is pretty bad.


You gotta toss some pictures of your Kubo-toy up here for us!


----------



## lsmurphy

Well, I'd like to build one more Cub from stratch but I have no money at the moment, soooooo....










This one will get completely stripped down and painted this fall.

Scott


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

That's a very nice tractor Murph! You'd probably scrap out my old 316 if it was in your garage.


----------



## BERMUDA KEN

My current project is a 782 DIESEL Cub Cadet. Cleaning, cleaning and painting are next on the list. Then it's getting sold!


----------



## wjjones

I have been looking for a 400 or 800 series gravely to tinker with and restore.


----------



## lsmurphy

tractor beam said:


> That's a very nice tractor Murph! You'd probably scrap out my old 316 if it was in your garage.


 
Thanks. No, I'd like to play with a JD actually...again though...cash strapped.

I like finding things for free...I'm holding out.

Scott


----------



## raylinkz

I'm looking for a sleeve hitch and box blade (new or used, looking for deals as it's not a priority right now) for my new garden tractor. I'd like to see if some of the inventors on this forum have 'manufactured' a sleeve hitch to get better value, either works better, built better and/or costs much less.

Scott, If you read this, did you get my email? I'm sending it again just in case.

Paul


----------



## grnspot110

I have an old JD disk to make a 3-pt off set disk & a 1-14" JD plow bottom to make a 3-pt plow out of for my 790. When I get to them! ~~ grnspot110


----------



## irwin

Tractor projects..mmmm, well.....
Time for me to sell my "69" JD 110 , and time to let go of my NH L555. The skid steer was a great asset when I needed something powerful and fast as I cleared my wife's riding arena.. but now I can slow down and use the Kubota L35TLB for most of my large projects. 

The other projects that the L35 is too large for, has me wanting to add an aftermarket 3pt hitch to my Cub Cadet 1541. So the CC 3pt hitch just might be my next project. Cub Cadet Parts

A few pictures, but I don't have any of the Cub Cadet. the L555 looks better now.


----------



## leadarrows

I don't have any projects waiting on me.......


----------



## leadarrows

I need to run around with the camera tomorrow....I could keep this thread going for a week...lol


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

HA! Nice 59 ford! I had a 1958 when I was much younger. Had the 223 six. I deliberately tried to blow that thing up. No dice. I later sold it to my best friend, who proceeded to hammer on it. He sold it to another guy we both know, and he restored it. Always been a Chevy / Toyota dude, but can't slam the Fords at all. LA, I think you need some more projects!:lmao: I thought I was in deep!


----------



## irwin

leadarrows said:


> I need to run around with the camera tomorrow....I could keep this thread going for a week...lol


I'm exhausted just thinking about all those projects leadarrows.. If they were mine I might have to quit my job to make a dent. 

By the way, what's up with the JD 2020? Is it operational? 

I do have a project on the back burner, need some front axle parts for a IH 2424, NLA though the dealer. I might get lucky someday, or I'll have to modify another axle assembly to fit mine. This is low on the must do list.


----------



## leadarrows

Yes I use the 2020 all the time. I have a 1020 as well. They belonged to my grandfather. He bought them new when I was 10 years old so I kinda grew up on them.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

leadarrows said:


> Yes I use the 2020 all the time. I have a 1020 as well. They belonged to my grandfather. He bought them new when I was 10 years old so I kinda grew up on them.


Is it diesel or gas?


----------



## leadarrows

Both gas. I took some more pictures. I will post some in a few.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Looks hell for stout! Does the 59/60 Ford have the 223 or 292?


----------



## leadarrows

In the spirit of full dis-closer I must admit the 59 belongs to my wife...... It figures......I have a ton of old stuff and you like my wife's truck...lol 

I think it is a 292 but I am not sure. I will look.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

NAW NAW, I love all the old stuff you got, just the Ford struck a chord with me, from my youth! If I had my druthers, I'd have that 2020 over here in my garage like right now! Nice tractors LA. I'm jealous!


----------



## leadarrows

Well I hope you don't mind me using this thread to show some more junk.....I mean projects I have waiting.....


----------



## leadarrows

The Farmall B was bought new by my uncle on my moms side. When he was killed in a car accident I was 11. My dad grandfather and I went to the auction of his equipment and my dad and granddad bought me that tractor. 

The Gravel's belong to my son.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Darn LA, You got Fred Sanford beat hands down! You've got a museum of treasures there! Keep em coming, this is great stuff, rich with local history. Hope you got lots of kids or friends to help, because that's 2 lifetimes of projects! Awesome!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

leadarrows said:


> Well I hope you don't mind me using this thread to show some more junk.....I mean projects I have waiting.....


Pretty darn stout loader on that last little unit! Self leveler too. Cool. Who makes the tractor and or loader? Bet you can get the rear to lift pretty easily on it! By the way, I'm wanting one of those Gravelys Do they run?


----------



## leadarrows

That is a wheel horse tractor with the loader on it. The loader works and the engine runs but it is a hydro tyranny that needs a $1300.00 part. Still looking for a way around that. Local dealer has the parts I need on a shelf where they have been for 15 years and he still wont give me a deal. 

Some of my equipment I still use. My wife took this picture while dangling from the tree trimmers crane. The woman loves heights......


----------



## leadarrows

There is pistons ...sorry not up on hydro equipment ...but any way all that is wrong with that loader transmission is a piston is egg shaped and the cylinder wall is also. I thought a new piston and sleeve the cylinder but I don't know if that can be done. I will get a picture of the parts I am talking about tomorrow.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I pronounce you....... Equipment Man of TF! You certainly have the goods and are surely the envy of every man woman child and dog on this forum! Hey, just drop a Ford C6 in that WH.......Lot cheaper..........Lookin' good! BTW.... What's with the hose over the roof? What you growing in there?


----------



## leadarrows

Ask about the roof faster than I thought you would. 
I recycle gypsum. The county makes me do it inside. It produces so much dust the air filter on the grinder plugged in less than an hour. So I get fresh air from behind the building. that hose is hooked directly up to the air cleaner on my grinder. 

here we are making some mulch with it.


----------



## leadarrows

More pictures the wife took from the crane. 

You can see some of the drywall coming out of the door of the pole barn. 
The ramp out back is because the trucks I load out are too tall for my loader. 


The 4th picture is of me taking a picture of my wife taking a picture of me.....lol 


The last picture is of Rydman Fox, the grain elevator I take my seed too. Both of the owners of that place worked for my granddad as kids. Kinda nice having an elevator 2 miles away.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Having hung miles of drywall, and making huge piles of scrap, I can appreciate the recycling of the excess. Is it a lucrative business, especially since the construction slowdown?? Do you primarilly grind it up for compost or does some of it go back into drywall and other products? Looks essentially like a "cone crusher. Drywall used to be so cheap that there was little regard for waste. Just glad to see it being run through again, rather than landfilled. I used to run a 130 ft grove manlift. I happen to love heights too! Awesome photos by the way......I for one am enjoying the walkthrough!


----------



## leadarrows

Well with housing down...no ....profits inhale wind sharply.

I am trying to hang on. We had 3 good years. What makes it for me was not spending 20 k at the landfill every year.
Being paid for the gyp was a bonus. 
I have about 200 tons waiting for this fall. It should be 800. 
I get $11.00 per ton instead of paying $45.00 per ton disposal fee.

Where I could make some real cash would be to sell the gyp by the bag to gardeners. Still working on that.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I frankly never knew you could grow anything with Gysum! It always struck me as slimy chaulk whenever it went into the ground. Well, hats off to you and your bold venture. I hope building comes back again, but fear it will be some years before it takes off again.


----------



## leadarrows

This is just one of 4 pages of info about the effects gyp has on soil. You don't feed the plant with gyp you amend the soil.

Gypsum is calcium sulfate. The most common form of it is the dihydrate which means that each molecule of calcium sulfate has two water molecules associated with it. It is expressed as CaSO42H2O. The other form called gypsum anhydrite has no water. 

Regular use of gypsum is essential to the sustainability of most irrigated soils. Irrigated land eventually leads to sodicity and salinity unless extreme care is taken. Gypsum is a key ingredient for the maintenance of agriculture on many types of soil and over a wide pH range, including sodicity.

Gypsum, in addition to prevention and correction of sodicity, include: greater stability of soil organic matter, more stable soil aggregates, improved water penetration into soil, and more rapid seed emergence.

For many reasons, gypsum can be considered to be a farmer’s best friend. Some of the reasons are multiple and interrelated.

Gypsum Improves Soil Structure - Gypsum provides calcium which is needed to flocculate clays in acid and alkaline soil.

Gypsum Helps Reclaim Sodic Soils - Where the exchangeable sodium percentage (ESP) of sodic soils is to high, it must be decreased for soil improvement and better crop growth. The most economical way is to add gypsum which supplies calcium. The calcium replaces the sodium held on the clay-binding sites. The sodium can then be leached from the soil as sodium sulfate to an appropriate sink. Without gypsum, the soil would not be leachable.

Gypsum Prevents Crusting of Soil and Aids Seed Emergence - Gypsum can decrease and prevent the crust formation on soil surfaces which result from rain drops or from sprinkler irrigation on unstable soil. It can prevent crusting that result when acid soils are limed and the gypsum is co-applied with the lime.

Gypsum Improves Low-Solute Irrigation Water - Gypsum is used to increase the solute concentration of low-solute water used for irrigation. Irrigation water from rivers that no longer have sources of leachable salts either penetrate poorly into soil or cause soil particles to degrade which results in low-water penetration. The problem can be corrected with surface-applied gypsum or application with the irrigation water.

Gypsum Improves Compacted Soil - Gypsum can help break up compacted soil and decrease penetrometer resistance. Combination with organic amendments also helps, especially in preventing return of the compaction.

Gypsum Makes Slightly Wet Soils Easier to Till - Soils that have been treated with gypsum have a wider range of soil moisture levels where it is safe to till without danger of compaction or deflocculation.

Gypsum Stops Water Runoff and Erosion - Gypsum improves water infiltration rates into soils and also the hydraulic conductivity of the soil.


----------



## leadarrows

Letter I use to advertise gyp.


Gypsum Helps Recondition Clay And Hardpan Type Soils 
Are clay or hardpan problems in your garden? Gypsum may be just the answer to help break -up and loosen the soil structure. It's not a miracle and it doesn't work over-night, but a three-year program of yearly applications should help improve poor soil conditions. It's easy to apply and relatively inexpensive for the job it does. 
One of the biggest problems a home gardener faces in a new or established garden is a clay or hardpan type of soil. Poor drainage, soggy soil, and soil compaction are just a few of the conditions that clay or hardpan soils create. 
In a new garden one can work organic humus into the soil to help break-up poor soil. Bark, sawdust, manure, compost, peat moss and soil mulches and conditioners are often used for this purpose. Incidentally, if bark or sawdust are used they will leach nitrogen from the soil, as they decompose, so additional nitrogen will need to be added on a seasonal basis. 
But what do you do in an established garden? It would be too much work and take too much time to dig, replant and then recondition the soil. Here's where Gypsum may be just the answer for reconditioning the soil, because it can be applied on the surface soil in the vegetable garden, flowerbeds or on the lawn. In other words it does not have to be worked (cultivated or spaded) into the soil, it can simply be spread on the surface. What does Gypsum do? It has the ability to penetrate the millions of fine clay particles in heavy or hardpan type soils and loosen the soil structure. This process then creates air and moisture spaces that eventually loosen and break-up the soil structure. The only problem is that this doesn't happen overnight, it takes yearly applications, over about a three-year period to get the job done. 
It should be noted that Gypsum does not contain any major plant nutrients, so it will still be necessary to continue a regular fertilizing program. Plus, you should continue to add organic humus in new areas, as you plant. Gypsum does contain calcium and sulfur, which are beneficial to plant growth. 
Gypsum is easy to apply! Simply spread it on the lawn with a lawn fertilizer spreader, at the rate of 40 pounds per thousand square feet. The granular grade is the best, and easiest to apply, for home garden use. 
A single application each year is sufficient. And, it can be spread at any time of the year. Water it in right away, in order to get it working in the soil. Gypsum is neutral, non-toxic to humans and animals and does not burn. 
When preparing new soil for planting flowers, shrubs, vegetables or a new lawn, mix 20 to 30 pounds of Gypsum per one thousand square feet of heavy soil. Mix the Gypsum into the soil and water well. 
If you are making an application of Gypsum on the soil around established plantings use it at the rate of only 40 pounds per thousand square feet. Under these circumstances the Gypsum can be spread or broadcast over the beds. And, like with the lawn, a single application should be done only once a year, over a three-year period. There is no need to mix it into the soil, simply water-it-in. 
Since Gypsum is neutral and does not change the soil pH, you can use it in areas where plants like Rhododendrons, Azaleas, Camellias and other acid loving plants grow, because they need a little calcium too. As with all products, Gypsum must be applied as directed on the label of the brand you use. 
Remember Gypsum doesn't work over-night, it takes yearly applications over a three-year period. But Gypsum can eventually help improve the soil structure in heavy clay or hardpan type soils.


----------



## rbcsaver

I currently have a 3 month old green baby 4320 with FEL, though I went to buy with both FEL and Bucket. I now regret not sucking it up and buying the added bucket at 0%. I also have a B7510 kubota/ Fel/Snow Plow plus much more for sale, that I haven't posted yet.

In response to the original question, I want a Porsche. I have a chance to buy one (restored) about 7 yrs ago for 10 grand. Wish I had sucked it up, then also.
regards,
Steve


----------



## rsmith335

Paint the 8 N 51 Ford, regelcoat the trout boat, paint the house, winterize all equipment and try to keep the wife happy. Ha Ha


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

rsmith335 said:


> Paint the 8 N 51 Ford, regelcoat the trout boat, paint the house, winterize all equipment and try to keep the wife happy. Ha Ha


Winterize the equipment? Ah, come on, we still got a lot more heat before it gets cold!


----------

